
Trackoji – Emoji-based feedback and analytics - digitalresearch
http://trackoji.com
======
digitalresearch
Hello HackerNewsers!

I’m Nik, Co-Founder of Trackoji. Our team is happy to launch Trackoji!

Trackoji is a simple and free widget to get feedback from your website’
visitors with emojis. Just customize it, embed on your page and Trackoji will
show you the emojional statistics.

Currently, we are working on making the API and looking for our business
model.

If you want to see some features or have any questions, we’d appreciate your
feedback! Thanks for checking us out!

P.S. In the comments we also collect pre-orders for our Russian dolls
matryoshkas in new design, another launch is very soon

P.P.S. Also we are at PH today, of course.

